

A new wave of Silicon Valley companies is bringing live socializing online - kradic
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/31/technology/31chat.html?ex=1364616000&en=8b122ccd294b2baa&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
collin
I know these things are cool. But I can't help but crack up to see this
article.

Really? Instant communication over Internet? Chat! IM?

I want more focus on the innovations in Google Docs etc.

Multi user interfaces stretch my perception of what to use my computer for.
Multi user apps have yet to really break into the mainstream outside of games
and IM. Should be interesting to see the explosion as "comet" is starting to
become easier to do than not.

Just wait till it in something trendy like rails :)

------
wumi
was surprised to see the word "imbedded" misspelled in the NYT ( not to nit
pick )

